# Kanku dai - bunkai - options/opinions on specific movement



## SuperFLY (Feb 22, 2012)

hi all,

im trying to come up with a practical use for a movement in kanku dai and im having a hard time thinking of something that'll work.






1.09-1.14

the part where you bring your hands to your sides, left hand open, turn hands together raise up as to 'uppercut' then down to the floor and turn in a gendan shuto.

my first thought on this was to turn, uppercut under the chin and dive down essentially rugby tackling the opponent and finishing him on the floor. however, that move wont be practical to do (and my usual sparring partner is a lot bigger and heavier than me so not that easy to accomplish either)

another thought is to somehow use the movement of bringing my hands back to my sides to use my elbow as a block and possible trap to an incoming mawashageri then turning and spinning the opponent round so his back to towards me then uppercutting to the back of the head, grabbing the collar and forcing them down to the floor but to actually achieve the block/trap and turn to spin them around is not obvious and i think i am trying to force the situation rather than thinking of a simple effective application.

was wondering if any of you guys had any thoughts or had any moves you practised that i could potentially use?

i have course been looking at the usual sources but surprisingly its proving difficult to find any applications for that specific part of the kata (and the ones i have found have been similar to the 'rugby tackle' move i've already considered)

any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 22, 2012)

Two hand arm bar - as with any pin, you need to unbalance your opponent first or otherwise strike him before the hold can be applied.

[yt]mpQtfeWOprU[/yt]


----------



## SuperFLY (Feb 22, 2012)

that's an awesome suggestion thanks!

that's given me an idea of starting in the hands at my waist part, opponent/uke grabs my gi at roughly the elbow level/just below to try to control my arms. i slip out to the right (opposite of video you posted) use the uppercut to either strike the side of my opponents head or under the armpit or just to raise the arm so i can then push his elbow over his centre of balance (like i would in aikido doing a control from a sankyo) and bring him down into the armbar which is essentially the gedan shuto.

thanks again thats an excellent suggestion and really given me something to think about. want to go try and develop that now, heh


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 22, 2012)

If you land the uppercut to the chin, then it shouldn't be difficult to upset the balance at all.  

I was under the impression by the "usual sources" that the movement following the uppercut was simply ducking an attack by the person you just hit with the uppercut.


----------



## SuperFLY (Feb 22, 2012)

yes i've seen that one too, personally it was one i wanted to avoid as im not sure how much sense it actually makes.

surely if i've just landed a punch on someone under the chin im not going to stand there waiting for them to regain their composure enough to aim a kick at my head for me to duck. if im close enough to uppercut, im not 'getting out' and into kick range until they're finished 

the examples i've often seen involve 2 attackers, i.e. i've taken the 1st out by clocking them under the chin and then someone attacks from behind causing me to have to duck that kick then turn to face them as the kata suggests.

this however is the old 'spiderman bunkai' as iain Abernethy says. if someone is directly behind me how am i going to know what they're going to do, at what height etc.. 

at the side though.. that might work. it could be reasonable to split it up so that the grab escape and uppercut is one section, and the duck and turn/grab/break/whatever you want to do.. is the next part. have someone do a high roundahouse kick from the side (so i will be aware of it), duck that, perhaps they'll then do an ushiro geri to attempt to get me whilst im ducking down which i could block using the gedan shuto as i turn and then use the next shuto to finish. 

sorry, just thinking out loud here 

ducking an attack is not something i wanted to include as its not really something 'i' would do but it is an option

thanks for the comment


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2012)

In Wado the opening is one smooth movement at the beginning.





As Superfly has brought up Iain.... http://iainabernethy.co.uk/article/kushanku-kanku-kosokun


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

is an excellent resource


----------



## SuperFLY (Feb 23, 2012)

The URL contained a malformed video ID.


----------

